# Reloading equipment question



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I am really thinking about getting into hand loading rounds for my 22-250. I have been using a buddies equipment to reload but want to have my own equipment. I am looking for suggestions on what brand I should go with..RCBS? Lee? Lyman? if this question has been out there please point me in the right direction..thanks in advance..


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

i have used it all and feel that RCBS is very good but i also have a dillion that i like very much found that the lee are a little loose so hope this helps a little


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

RCBS is the way to go. Sure lee makes some good stuff but RCBS is better.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

all my stuff is Hornady. Seems to work very well for me, but I have never used any thing else.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I think it depends on how much you plan to reload. If you are going to just a small amount of reloading, I'd save the money and go with the Lee products. You may as well keep your cost as low as possible if you aren't going to be doing much.

If you are going to be doing a lot of reloading I think its pretty much up to what you want to spend on the equipment. I don't think you would have problems with Lee, RCBS, Lyman, etc..... I believe all the manufacturers offer a very good warranty on all their equipment anyways. Every company does have things that work differently than the other company. If you are used to one brand, that might be what you want to go with.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Buy one of everything, then send us the leftovers.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks to all who replied..I will head somewhere and do some checking on prices and quailty.. I really like rcbs but the price of the lee really appeals to me..I probably wont do a ton or reloading so I am really leaning towards lee, unless I can get a steal on some rcbs stuff..thanks again..


----------



## Mudder32 (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got the full RCBS kit this year and started loading. If you just buy the box kit you won't have to buy anything else.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

While Lee has some good stuff I'd stay away from their standard rifle dies. I have not tried their collet dies but I have had chambering issues with about 3 of thier standard rifle dies I tried. I have also had problems with their decaping stem pulling out of the sizing die (held in place by friction).

I have used redding and RCBS with very little problems.


----------



## yooper77 (May 30, 2008)

I use RCBS press and most equipment, but I use Redding, RCBS, Lee, Hornady, Herters dies with good results.

Take a look at the Hornady link below; you can get 500 free bullets with their Lock-N-Load Classic Kit, plus 100 free bullets with their New Dimension Dies.

http://www.hornady.com/get_loaded.php

yooper77


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I have used Lee dies and loading equipment for many years. I have had no problems that were not my fault in the first place.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I would suggest buying one of the kits available from the more reputable manufactures. I had a Lee Aniversary Kit and the Scale and Powder measure were junk in my opinion.

I have used Lee Dies for years and have not experienced problems with them. I actually prefer Lee Pistols Dies as I like their expanders better. Currently most of my Rifle Dies are either RCBS or Redding and I have not experienced any problems with them to date.

The .223 Remington Die Set I am currently using is a RCBS Competition Bench Rest Die Set. I swear that my .223 groups have shrunk in size since I started using this die set.

I use the Lee Case Trimmers exclusively as I like spinning the case with the drill instead of the spinning the cutter so I can chamfer and deburr while I am turning the case (plus excessively tarnished spots can be cleaned up somewhat with 0000 Steel Wool while turning the case).

I picked up a slightly used RCBS Rock Chucker Press at a Pawn Shop for about 30 cents on the dollar. Mine was missing the primer catcher when I bought it. I phoned RCBS explained that I bought a used press and I needed to order a primer catcher. They sent me one free of charge.

I also have an older Lyman Turret Press that I use for Bullet Seating, which works great as I can have 6 dies screwed into the press and all set up so I just need to turn the turret to the appropriate die and I am up and running. I had a Lee Press at one time but gave it to a young guy that wanted to get started loading.

I have a couple different powder handling systems I use depending on what I am loading. I have a Lyman Magnetic Dampened Balance Beam Scale, a Redding BR Powder Measure and a RCBS Little Dandy Pistol Powder Measure that I use from time to time. For most of my Rifle Reloading I use a PACT Electronic Digital Powder Dispensor and Scale.

I have collected different parts and pieces over the years. When I started I bought the basics and as I loaded I learned what I needed and didn't need. As a result I bought, sold and upgraded the tools I needed.

Don't be afraid to check pawn shops for slightly used equipment. I have found several good deals as have some friends of mine. Seems some people buy this reloading equipment only to discover that reloading is not for them. I have also picked up some equipment at gun shows over the years.

Good luck

Larry


----------



## 4seasons (Feb 6, 2007)

I started with the Lee Aniversary Kit and loaded some super accurate stuff with it and some Lee collet dies. I replaced the scale with a Redding and the powder measure with a Lyman. The scale from Lee was accurate but hard to read and the powder measure leaked with flake or disk powders like HS6 and Accurate 2700. I also picked up a tumbler as cleaning cases by hand gets old fast. My next step will be to replace the press as it is a little weak for full length sizing rifle brass and I would like to use the Hornady Lock and Load system. I just keep an eye on ebay for a deal. The trim tool and the Auto Prime are the only things out of the kit that I am well pleased with. Those sell for about $5 and $13. The name is a little misleading for the kit. It should be called Lee Basic Starter Kit. It will get you loading (after you get dies, shellholder, case length gauge and holder for you caliber) but reloading is addictive and you will quickly outgrow it. From a price comparison it is very attractive at $69 to $99 for the Lee, were as RCBS, Lyman, Hornady, and Redding are $269 to $429. I have about $350 in my equipment but alot is used, but I started with $150 including powder, primers and bullets.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hornady lock and load is great if you want to load for more than 1 rifle in a day. Easy in and out for changing dies. I know this is minor but it is one feature that I really like. The balance scale seems to work great, but I am not thrilled with the powder thrower that came with my lock and load kit. The hand primer tool is great though. Loaded 500 primers while watching MNF and my hand never got too tired. This kit also came with a loading block and I got 500 free bullets too.


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

dynarider68,

PM me ...... I got some small stuff for giveaway and the wife would love to get drawer cleaned out. Its new but its not what I use.


----------



## RiverratMike (Jan 29, 2009)

For about 10 years I reloaded mostly for big bore rifles and .223 to feed my Mini-14. A single stage RCBS Rockchucker worked just fine. I even picked up a Lee press so I could pre setup the seating/crimping phase. OK, then I started shooting steel pistol and and discovered a progressive was the only way to go. Searching all the forums I got a wide variety of opinions (no surprise there) and only eliminated the RCBS because it had to be hand indexed which is advancing the turret. Trouble is this is a pretty big investment and it's hard to find people that have used more than say, two or three progressive reloaders. I ended up with a Lock-n.-Load because I got a great deal (inventory clearance) and also a few dudes were really in love with theirs and the customer service dept. Later, I decided they must work for Hornady. The equipment does really work really well but the instructions alone don't get you there and customer service wants to sell you stuff more than they want to get you operating. The kit comes with a powder hopper for rifle loads and you need other parts to load pistol. About 30 to 40 bucks worth. Also, the ejection wire wasn't working well and customer service said that they had a modification to fix that. Send them $100 plus $10 for the third and later holder plates plus your whole rig and they will make things right. Say what?! They want money to fix a design flaw right out of the box. But, like I say, you get past this doo doo and it get's to be a lot of fun. It's like getting another hobby. I would advise taking a good look at a middle range Lee loader and also finding the gun shops that have enough inventory to be able to demonstrate fully assembled rigs. Good luck.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I went with Lee all the way.Mine's the low cost hand press.What's best for you depends on how much shooting/reloading you'll be doing.Buy powder/primers local to avoid the hazmat fees.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have all types of dies from really old pondrosa to new redding stuff. I use a old rcbs O press but have a lyman C press I use for bullet seating or just neck sizing.

One problem you will run into is you will shoot more and if you have different rifles and pistols you will start relaoding for them all.

Stolen propery recycle centers (pawn shops and E bay) are good places to shop for used equipment as well as the third outlet Craigs list.

 Al


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

My advice - spend the money and start with good equipment.
I started out the cheap route and bought stuff piece meal that I ended up replacing with better quality equipment - spending more money in the long run.

At the cost of shells these days if you are a regular shooter it won't take long to pay for itself

Going cheap even if you don't load a lot is not the answer if the reload sticks or will not go into your semi-auto because you are using too small a press or die set that doesn't size well will only frustrate you.

I like RCBS and Hornady but stay away from LEE


----------



## RiverratMike (Jan 29, 2009)

Centerfire said:


> My advice - spend the money and start with good equipment.
> 
> The last set of dies I bought were only available, off the shelf, in carbide. So now I wish they all were but the only ones that will get upgraded are the high volume rounds like 9mm and .223. But the point remains, you will be happiest with getting good equipment to start.


----------

